# ccw question



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

if i were in, say, fargo on a motorcycle and bought a hand gun and ammo, could i put the ammo in one saddle bag and the handgun in the other or would the handgun be considered conceiled? i dont have my ccw yet but plan on getting it when i have the time.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

not an officer of the law so I can't say for sure but I think it would have to be in a case... I think your saddle bag would be considered a bit like a glove box, and a firearm in a glove box is concealed. Not sure if accessability comes into play. It would really be a question for an officer to find out how they might handle it.

I hate answering questions with "I think".. that just means "I don't know", so maybe I should have said, "I'd ask an officer of the law" and just leave it at that. :-?


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

hey not a problem, i was just curious on the subject in case the situation ever presented its self id know what to do. thanks for the response thought


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Officers wont always know but check state laws to find out what their definition of concealed and stowed are. Laws on that are different from state to state. I reccomend just go get your concealed permit and you wont have to worry about it you can tell the officer if you choose that you are legaly packing with a smile on your face.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Lock it in a plastic case and you will be good to go.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, if you have it uncased in there may have CCW issues.... if it is in a plastic case, or gun case w/o being loaded they are going to have trouble charging you for that!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Some aspects of the CC law are a bit assinine. I can toss a unloaded gun on my seat in open view and it's legal but toss that same unloaded gun under the seat and it's a concealed weapon ????? Theoretically (and legally) you could open carry it (unloaded) on your hip and they could not do anything. But we all know how that would go over.

Just case it and you;ll be OK.


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

ok. thanks, thats the general consensous i got was just to put it in a case. thanks fo rthe info


----------

